# Solved: Air Conditioner is giving off lots of water



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

My AC is 6 yrs old. Its an Supentown 1010E. I usually have to drain few drops for the entire summer but now I'm getting two pints every 4 hrs. I moved from a 7th floor apt to a 1st floor apt. I live in the Pacific Northwest where it is humid. Is this the reason I'm getting so much water or is there something wrong with my ac.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In the Manual ...


> During the process of cooling, some water will be extracted from the air into the unit. Most of this water
> is used to cool the unit and make it run more efficiently. This is a feature not found in most Portable Air
> Conditioners. If the unit is operated in VERY HUMID air, water will collect in the container inside the unit.
> If the water container is full, the compressor will stop, but the fan will continue to circulate the air.
> ...


Is the reason you're draining it because it stops working ???
All AC units condense water and have some way of draining it to a drain or the outside .... 
I'm curious how this type of AC normally gets rid of the water.

Is the Exhaust outlet to the outside ... ABOVE the outlet on the AC ???


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

No, the water drainage nozzle is on the bottom the unit near the wheels in the middle-back of the machine. Its location makes it difficult to drain. Thanks for the link.

The air exhaust is about 2 feet above the water drainage nozzle.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

The Supentown is a portable unit that unfortunately does not have an easily accessible bucket. Other models have a plastic collection container that can just be pulled out and emptied.

All A/C units serve also as de-humidifiers and moving from 7th to 1st floor in a humid climate may well have made the difference, especially in summer.

Warm air, irrespective of the percentage of relative humidity expressed, can and usually will contain more humidity than cool air and the combination of generally humid climate and summer warmth can be considerably higher even where comparing ground level to some 60 feet higher. 

Even where the Supentown evaporates most of its collected moisture, it doesn't evaporate excess that occurs in warm and humid conditions.

You could try permanently attaching a hose with a turn off valve to the internal container for easier future draining. It won't look nice, however, but it all depends on what your personal comfort standards are.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

> All A/C units serve also as de-humidifiers


Indeed, indeed.

By chilling air, the air is cooled to below the "Dew Point": therefore, ergo the saturated moisture must condense out.

In France, I have a large De-Humidifier: which is simply, a fridge compressor: as air is sucked in and rapidly cooled (to below the Dew Point) then the saturated moisture condenses out and becomes water; again.

Basic high school physics: states: of water: solid (ice) liquid (water): gas (vapour such as steam).

Edit: here's a nice bit of software online: calculates the dew point for you: you do need an Hygrometer, however, to read the relative humidity.

http://www.dpcalc.org/


----------



## rockshot (Aug 20, 2013)

Water coming out of your AC would mean that it is WORKING!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

rockshot said:


> Water coming out of your AC would mean that it is WORKING!


Normally, this would be true if the AC was cooling.
Read the Manual ... This AC is different in that it has no full time condensation drain.



> During the process of cooling, some water will be extracted from the air into the unit.* Most of this water
> is used to cool the unit and make it run more efficiently.* This is a feature not found in most Portable Air
> Conditioners.* If the unit is operated in VERY HUMID air,* water will collect in the container inside the unit.
> If the water container is full, the compressor will stop, but the fan will continue to circulate the air.
> ...


Without a technical description on how this works … 
We can't tell if there is a problem in the AC or too much humidity in the air.

My guess would be that it's evaporating the water back in to the air and using the evaporation to assist in the cooling
It may have to be drained a lot until the ambient air gets dehumidified.

If this AC does not shut off because of too much water, Then there is no problem.


----------



## rockshot (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, sorry, so I don't know anything about this, could you get in touch with the manufacturer? I live in Florida 90% humidity PLUS and I have tons of water coming off my AC. I could be that that particular type of AC is not really suited to your climate. Sorry, I do not know.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Noyb said:


> My guess would be that it's evaporating the water back in to the air and using the evaporation to assist in the cooling
> It may have to be drained a lot until the ambient air gets dehumidified.
> 
> If this AC does not shut off because of too much water, Then there is no problem.


Well the manual states the unit has a compressor: evaporative air coolers don't have compressors: they simply evaporate water thru heat and punch this into the air providing a feeling of coolness.

The manual states this unit utilises the evaporated water to cool the unit itself: not ambient room air.

The unit will (again as per the manual), only stop if and when the capture tank becomes full.

All A/C and Dehumidifiers lacking a "Constant Drain" facility have this and the tank simply has a float which operates a micro-switch; which turns off the main circuit.

MY conclusion, as before, is simply the poster lives in an area suffering extremely high relative humidity; and the humidity level exceeds that at which the A/C unit can operate, comfortably.

Personally, I would simply whack in a constant drain tube, exiting thru the window........


----------



## rockshot (Aug 20, 2013)

Right! I completely forgot that there are many types cooling machines. This is something that I am not familiar with at all. Sure I would like to help, but in this case, the best thing to do is to contact whomever made it and ask them how it should work... or not. Sorry for my flipant answer, I did not mean that as such. I was only speaking from personal experience from MUGGY Florida. The more humidity or water removed from the air the BETTER! The heat here is not really the problem, it is the humidity and lack of any breezes.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Treat yourself to a decent (and powerful) Dehumid!



A good full HVAC system includes dehumidification as standard, in order to keep internal ambient atmosphere to a designed temp and controlled humidity.

Think wine cellars.............


----------



## rockshot (Aug 20, 2013)

You are right! a dehumidifier and a fan would probably be as comfortable as any AC. Hmmm. never really consider that fully.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

rockshot said:


> New to this site, but I have some movies on my computer that I would like to burn to DVD, AVS 4 you has just stopped working. Is there still a way that I can burn them onto a dvd?


A belated welcome, rockshot.

I have moved your new post to the correct area of the site.

Hopefully, you will receive some decent help, advice and assistance.

Go to Software and Hardware and on the dropdown menu, Multimedia.

Paquadez


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Personally, I would simply whack in a constant drain tube, exiting thru the window........

Thanks, problem solved, 

Kappy


----------

